# New start up, need advice on fulfillment services



## Miner2510 (Mar 7, 2015)

hello, as mentioned i'm just beginning my journey. I ordered some stock designs from proworld to press myself at home and sell on my website (once finished) after looking everything over i'm beginning to think this may be a bit more than i bargained for. especially since im so new and never even pressed a shirt before. my plan would be to build a few niche websites and have 12 or so designs on each site to start. My problem is i dont know who i can use that would be able to take the orders, print, and ship. Also who would allow me to take niche specific stock prints and put them on my website to sell, that this company would already have inhouse? I'm just trying to make it as streamlined as possible for myself and my future customers. Lastly i have a bunch of stock heat press designs coming in, would it be possible for me to send them to someone who can press them on shirts they have as i get orders in? Any advice would be really appreciated. Thank you


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you have your own press? I don't know of any fulfillments that would press your transfers. Most print and ship for you. This is how they make their money. Speaking of money.... you're not going to make any with stock designs in a fulfillment site IMO. You'll only be able to raise your cost a few dollars above production cost leaving you with pennies. I don't believe its worth it.

My advice to beginners is to do your research well in advance before venturing out and just going for it. Take your time and do it right. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Miner2510 (Mar 7, 2015)

R03 said:


> Do you have your own press? I don't know of any fulfillments that would press your transfers. Most print and ship for you. This is how they make their money. Speaking of money.... you're not going to make any with stock designs in a fulfillment site IMO. You'll only be able to raise your cost a few dollars above production cost leaving you with pennies. I don't believe its worth it.
> 
> My advice to beginners is to do your research well in advance before venturing out and just going for it. Take your time and do it right.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


I certainly do appreciate your advice! Everything you mentioned is very true. However, one of my niches would be religious based themes. So I'm hoping just a dozen or so would do fairly well. I havent pulled the trigger on ordering a heat press yet simply because i'm trying to decide exactly what avenue to go. One hand i think just try it on my own and at least make my money back on the cost of what i have bought thus far. The other hand find a company that will let me showcase some or all of their designs on my website then print and ship. However, i'm more concerned of the high costs associated there, which would as you also mentioned eat my profits away. So after 2 sleepless nights i'm left spinning my wheels still lol...


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

I say take a few hundred and buy yourself a press. You're gonna have to spend money to make money. Set up an ecommerce site like merchify. Set up a USPS account to print your own labels and make a lot more money doing it yourself.

The great thing about transfers is that you can print them as they are ordered vice having a stock of printed shirts on hand and you also don't have to break the bank buying a bunch of blank tees. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Miner2510 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like advice worth a million bucks to me right now! I truly do appreciate the time you took!!! I'll get myself a press and start slow and easy and see what happens from there. Again, thank you.


----------

